# Winterpokal Ladies only - Absolut Racing Team



## onesmiley (11. Oktober 2012)

Hi Mädels,

in knapp einem Monat gehts wieder mit dem Winterpokal los.

Wer möchte auch seine Fitness über die nasskalte Jahreszeit (und vor allem über die bösen Weihnachts-Feiertage) ins kommende Frühjahr retten? 
Da dies im Team bekanntlich besser geht, suche ich noch Mitstreiterinnen, um sich gegenseitig zu motivieren, damit Sofa und Kuscheldecke nicht die Oberhand gewinnen.

Motivationskünstlerinnen und -suchende können sich direkt hier im Fred melden 

Sobald der Winterpokal freigeschaltet ist, könnt ihr dann dem Team beitreten. Das gebe ich hier entsprechend bekannt.

Nun bin ich mal gespannt, ob wir das Team (5 Ladies) voll kriegen 

LG


----------



## Two00Seven (11. Oktober 2012)

also ich wäre dabei, hab das aber noch nie mitgemacht, hab also nicht wirklich ein plan wie das alles abläuft, werd mich die tage aber mal belesen auf jeden fall will ich das dieses jahr mitmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinka (12. Oktober 2012)

hallo, ich wäre auch dabei.... damit die kuscheldecke nicht die oberhand gewinnt! ich fahre gerne touren (trail) und park (freeride), gelegentlich auch rennrad, vermutlich im frühjahr wieder mehr... wenn der schnee kommt werde ich überwiegend langlaufen und skitouren gehen... also ich freue mich darauf mit euch viele punkte zu sammeln und auf ein motivierendes "duell"....


----------



## soe (12. Oktober 2012)

Hey Girls,

ich wäre auch dabei (Tinka hat ich angestiftet  ). Ich fahr mtb (freeride & downhill) im frühjahr verstärkt rennrad. sonst laufen (10-15km 2x wöchentlich - jahreszeit vollkommen wurscht) - schwimmen (im winter) 1x die woche und ansonsten - langlaufen (startet diesen winter), sonst die üblichen 2-3x wöchentlichen krafttrainingseinheiten und rollentrainer das auch eher für paar stunden. 
vielleicht kann ich euch unterstützen. 

freue mich 
lg


----------



## onesmiley (12. Oktober 2012)

Hi Mädels,

das ging ja flott. Nun sind wir schon vier, die der Wintermüdigkeit den Kampf ansagen und wenn ich mir so eure sportlichen Aktivitäten durchlese, kommt da garantiert einiges an Punkten zusammen. Ich glaube, da können sich Sofa und Kuscheldecke schon jetzt auf eine Niederlage einstellen 

Auf die Skitouren und Langlauf bin ich ja schon bissl neidisch. Für Wintersport muß ich leider etliche Kilometer weit fahren. 
Daher wird auch wieder über die Winterzeit fleissig draussen geradelt, überwiegend Touren (Trails), die Bikeparks werden dann wieder ab Mai unter die Stollen genommen, Rollentrainer ist ebenfalls vorhanden, wenns draussen eisglatt sein sollte,  1x wöchentlich gehts zum Schwimmen und das Krafttraining muß ich diesen Winter konsequenter und auch regelmäßig durchziehen. 
Trainiert ihr im Studio oder zuhause? 

 @Two00Seven: Die Handhabung des Winterpokals ist wirklich einfach, keine Sorge  und wenn du Fragen hast, einfach hier posten.

LG und einen guten Start ins Wochenende euch allen


----------



## Two00Seven (12. Oktober 2012)

Das klingt ja alles super sportlich, hoffe ich kann da mithalten, aber das ist genau die Motivation die ich brauche 
Also ich verbringe den Winter in der Regel mit joggen, weiß halt nicht wie es mit skifahren aussieht, also kein Langlauf sondern Abfahrt alpin oder Eishockey ?!
aber in jedem Fall werde ich mein bestes geben, freu mich schon echt drauf


----------



## tinka (13. Oktober 2012)

Super, wir sind ja schon zu viert. *Also ein Mädel brauchen wir noch - Freiwillige vor! *

Ich trainier nicht im Studio, das wäre die Hölle für mich. Ich bin eigentlich immer draußen, 'schlechtes' Wetter macht mir nicht so viel aus, jedenfalls nicht so viel, dass ich auf der Stelle 'rumhampeln' in einer stickigen Raum mit zu vielen Leuten vorziehen würde 
Krafttraining (Stabi, Bauch und Rücken) mach ich zu Hause und drinnen...

 @Two00Seven: so weit ich weiß zählen Skiabfahrt und Eishockey als Alternative Sportarten, die dann pauschal 2 Punkte geben.

Hier ist heute endlich mal wieder ein bißchen Sonne zu sehen... Und Soe und ich gehen jetzt den Park rocken  

Schönes Wochenende euch!


----------



## de..josi (15. Oktober 2012)

Hey, ist der Platz noch frei? würde gern mitmachen. (und somit aktiver im Forum werden )
Kurze Vorstellung: Bin 24 Jahre, seit 5 Jahren aufm Rennrad und 3 Jahren auf dem MTB unterwegs. 
Mein Revier ist das Dresdner Umland.
Nächstes Jahr: weiß ich noch nicht, aber vlt. trau ich mich ja mal an einen Marathon, ich habe da noch eine Rechnung offen mit dem Erzgebirgs Bike Marathon....  

Was steckt hinter dem Teamnamen?


----------



## onesmiley (15. Oktober 2012)

Hi Josi,

der Platz ist noch frei und wird hiermit offiziell an dich vergeben  und mit dir ist das Team nun komplett. 
Du hast noch eine Rechnung offen mit dem Erzgebirgs Bike Marathon? Wie kommt's?
Also, wenn du über den Winter fleissig weiter trainierst, steht doch einer Teilnahme nichts im Wege, oder? Ist ja noch ein paar Monate hin, bis zum EBM und dann fährste allen davon 

Der Teamname hat übrigens nichts mit einer klaren, hochprozentigen Flüssigkeit zu tun, sondern ist dadurch entstanden, dass das Wort "absolut" in unserer Clique in fast jedem zweiten Satz fiel. Da wir das absolut lustig fanden, als es uns auffiel, ist daraus der Teamname entstanden


----------



## de..josi (15. Oktober 2012)

JUHU 

die Rechnung mit dem EBM... 2010 hatte ich mein erstes MTB Rennen, vorher war ich immer mitm RR bei Rennen unterwegs. Deswegen konnt ich 100 MTB km nicht einschätzen und habe mich für die 100 angemeldet . Resultat war DNF  Ich habe nach der 2ten Runde (70km) aufgehört weil ich mich einfach nichtmehr konzentrieren konnte...
Deswegen hab ich ne Rechnung offen, ich hoff ich lass mir nicht wieder irgendeine Ausrede einfallen NICHT teilzunehmen . 
Aber erstmal durch den Winter kommen . Ich hoffe ich kann das Punktekonto kräftig unterstützen


----------



## tinka (15. Oktober 2012)

hallo josy! herzlich willkommen dann sind wir ja jetzt auch komplett.... super! 
ich überlege auch für den frühjahr irgendein rennen anzumelden, endweder einen mtb marathon oder einen triathlon... so als zusätzliche motivation gegen die kuscheldecke...  mal sehen... 
ab morgen hat sich der goldene herbst angekündigt... yiepiee... nur leider sind die tage schon wieder so kurz dass im tageslicht schon fast nichts mehr geht  ich mag gar nicht an die zeitumstellung denken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Two00Seven (16. Oktober 2012)

super wir sind komplett, da kanns ja bald losgehen  @de..josi: du kommst aus dresden? da bist du ja gar nicht so weit von mir weg, mein revier ist das zittauer gebirge, wenn dir das was sagt 

uhhh ich freu mich so drauf, stehe schon in den startlöchern u. mein neues bike auch @tinka: wie war euer bikepark-ausflug?


----------



## de..josi (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,  @Two00Seven
Ja das Zittauer Gebirge ist mir bekannt und ich liebe es, leider ist es ein Stück weg zum öfters da biken.
Aber u.a. die Strecken der Oseechallange und des Mountainbikemarathon sind mir bekannt. Ende September war ich auf dem Töpfer und rund um Oybin unterwegs. 
Wie geschrieben ich liebe das Zittauer Gebirge  und ich bin auch mal für eine Tour zu haben, mit dem Zug sind 2h von hier. Das ist erträglich für eine schöne Runde...
Ich habe auch unbedingt mal vor eine Tour zum Jested zu machen, da war ich schonmal wandern. Warst du da schonmla mit dem Bike?
Warum bist du in Zittau?! Was machst du da? (Studieren, Arbeiten....?)


----------



## Two00Seven (16. Oktober 2012)

genial, wenn du das nächste mal in zittau bist, meld dich, dann drehn wir zusammen eine runde 
o-see challenge hab ich mir auch angeguckt, aber nicht mitgefahren
und auf den jesken bin ich erst vor ca. einem monat gewesen, war eine super tour, fahr auch gern nochmal da hin (wenn ich den weg nochmal finde^^)
arbeite in görlitz, wohne aber in zittau
diese woche bin ich sogar in dresden, leider aber ohne bike -.-
also wie gesagt, können sehr gern mal zusammen biken gehen 
bist du bei der o-seechalange u. dem bikemarathon mitgefahren?


----------



## de..josi (16. Oktober 2012)

Oh ja! Im Nov/Dez komm ich auf jedenfall mal wieder ins Gebirge (wenn der Schnne nicht im Weg ist). Da meld ich mich und wir können vieeele Punkte für das Team sammeln. . 
Wenn du mal mit Bike in Dresden bist.... ich kenn mich hier ganz gut aus , vorallem rund um Freital. Aber auch in der Heide kenn ich die eine oder andere schöne Tour .
O-See und MTB mara hab ich letztes Jahr mitgenommen, dieses Jahr war irgendwie nicht so meins, keine Lust  
Sind aber beides schöne Strecken....!
Von der O-see Challange hab ich ein schönes Andenken am Ellebogen, da hab ich mich auf der Hochwaldabfahrt hingelegt, naja, den Rest der Strecke konnt ich dann nicht mehr geniessen.. da war die Luft raus.

@all: freu mich schon aufs Punkte sammeln, ich werde die Meisterin des Ausgleichssports  (Rudern, Fitness und dieses Semester mal aus Spaß einen Basketballkurs  )....


----------



## Two00Seven (17. Oktober 2012)

klar, meld dich einfach wenn du in der gegend bist 

ich werde die meisten punkte auch nur durch die alternativsportarten bekommen, aber ich werde mich zum joggen vom sofa prügeln


----------



## tinka (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

oh wow- wir hatten so den ersten Schnee... also nicht hier im Tal, aber gestern auf der Feierabendrunde lag er so bei rund 1200 hm... ;-) aber heute morgen so schon wieder alles ziemlich grün aus, zumindest beim Blick von hier unten...

Ob ich die Alternativsportartenwertung an euch abtrete, weiß ich allerdings noch nicht ;-) schaun wir mal.... wobei ich mich noch frage wie ich das mit Skitouren handhaben soll (also der Aufstieg natürlich, nicht die Abfahrt), ich finde. dass könnte ich wie eine Einheit 'laufen' zählen, oder was meint ihr? Ist ja schließlich Ausdauersport vom feinsten....

Two00Seven, und de...josy: Ihr kommt also aus der Dresdner Ecke?
onesmiley: wo kommst du denn her?
Ich wohne im Chiemgau- vertrete also wahrscheinlich die südliche Ecke hier....

 @Two00Seven: unser Bikepark ausflug war der hammer, wie immer eigentlich. Es war zwar ziemlich kalt, aber dafür auch nur ganz wenig los. Am Sonntag habe ich dann noch eine schöne große Trailtour gemacht, das ganze dann mit Sonnenschein... Super schön gerade in den Bergen, ganz klare Luft, die schön verfärbten Bäume....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Two00Seven (17. Oktober 2012)

rein theoretisch müsste der skilanglauf wie das laufen gewertet werden, da er genauso viel ausdauer fordert, gerade wenn er mehr bergauf geht als gerade aus^^
 @tinka: absolut neidisch, wünschte würde auch im süden wohnen, ich liebe die berge, warte jedes jahr sehnsüchtig auf meinen winterurlaub
in welchen bikepark geht ihr da immer?


----------



## _Becky_ (17. Oktober 2012)

Gleichwertig         mit Radtraining ist nur Skilanglauf, da Bewohner in verschneiten Regionen eine Chancengleichheit haben sollten.


----------



## tinka (17. Oktober 2012)

ah hier stehts: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195364
damit fällt skitouren (aufstieg) unter Kategorie 'langlaufen'....
sehr gut, dann kann ich damit ja fleißig Punkte sammeln...

Bikepark Samerberg ist sehr nah, aber Leogang, Saalbach und Wagrain sind auch nicht weit weg... Livigno, Ischgl und co lohnen sich dann für ein (langes) Wochenende...

Hab ich eigentlich schon "gebeichtet", dass ich gleich nach Winterpokal anfang nach La Palma fliege...


----------



## onesmiley (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi Mädels,

ich habe jetzt unser Team angelegt. Ab sofort könnt ihr euch anmelden. Geht einfach auf den Link: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/search und gebt im Suchfeld "absolut racing" ein, dann findet ihr unser Team sofort.

Schnee? Herrje, das kann ich mir grad so gar nicht vorstellen @tinka.
Ich war heut ab 12 Uhr bei 20 Grad im T-Shirt stundenlang in der Pfalz unterwegs und hab ausgiebig die Sonne genossen 
Mein Lieblingsbikerevier ist der Pfälzer Wald. Wunderschöne Strecken, sehr zu empfehlen.

Richtung Dresden bin ich demnächst auch wieder unterwegs, aber ohne Bike. Es geht ins Erzgebirge und Fichtelgebirge zum Wandern.

Ich bin ja echt gespannt, wer die meisten unterschiedlichen Ausgleichssportarten betreibt.
Ich glaub, Josi legt da ganz schön vor.
Wir können ja mal ne Liste machen, welche Ausgleichssportarten wir ausüben, vielleicht findet ja die ein oder andere noch eine Alternative für sich. Bin selbst öfter am Überlegen, welche Sportart noch etwas Abwechslung bringt.
Ach so, Marathoncouching zählt definitiv nicht 

Habt nen guten Start ins Wochenende mit hoffentlich genauso viel Sonne wie hier


----------



## de..josi (19. Oktober 2012)

HUHU,
hab gleich mal Teammitgliedschaft beantragt 

Gut, ich liste mal meinen Ausgleichssport auf...
(Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich nach Lust und Laune trainiere, d.h. wenn ich mal keine Lust auf Radfahren habe, dann steht das Bike schonmal einen Monat , dafür machts beim nächsten mal umsomehr Spaß .

_- Rudern (ist nurnoch Hobbymäßig 1-2* die Woche, in meiner Jugend hab ich das nur gemacht . Im Winter wird das aber auch Indoor verlegt)
- Functional Fitness 
- Koordinations - und Stabitraining fürs Rudern (ist bestimmt auch nicht schlecht fürs Biken  
- Schwimmen (könnte selten vorkommen, da muss ich Lust draufhaben  )
- ich probier gern neues, deswegen hab ich mich dieses Semester in Basketball eingeschrieben ^^, ich hoff ich bleib noch ne Weile dabei, ich hab leider null Talent^^_

Also kann jemand mehr bieten? Ob ich aber die meisten Ausgleichspunkte von uns einheimse ist aber noch fraglich 

Aber die Leidenschaft liegt beim Radeln^^
DAs Wetter hier ist auch super, ich bin neidisch...., denn
ich hab mir nämlich ne fette Erkältung eingeheimst, die muss ich erstmal auskurieren....!!!!


----------



## Two00Seven (20. Oktober 2012)

soo mitgliedsantrag gestellt 

also meine Ausgleichssportarten sind:
_Skifahren (Abfahrt)
Inlineskaten (solange wie noch kein Schnee liegt)
Volleyball (eher selten)
Eishockey (nächsten mittwoch geh ich endlich zum probetraining)
normales Eislaufen (meine freundin will auch schlittschuhfahren lernen)

_nächste woche müsste dann endlich die fehlende vordere bremsscheibe für mein neues bike kommen u. dann kann ich mich endlich mit dem fahrrad in den herbst stürzen


----------



## de..josi (21. Oktober 2012)

@ Two00Seven ... da kannst du ja auch ordentlich mithalten bei den Alternativsportarten....

ich hab auch ne Baustelle zuhause
 ... ich hatte mir vorgenommen über den Winter ein neues Grundgerüst fürs Bike (Rahmen plus Gabel) zu studentenfreundlichen Preisen zusammenzuergattern... was soll ich sagen ... ich habe fast fertig... und es ist nochnichtmal  der Winter angefangen ... heute die Gabel ersteigert...., Rahmen hab ich auch schon zugeschlagen...
Da muss ich mir was einfallen lassen, wollte das Bike eigentlich in der nächsten Saison umbauen... jetzt fehlt aber nurnoch Steuersatz und Sattelklemme .
Den dreckigen Winter sollte noch das alte Material mitmachen... ahaaaaaaahhhh... da werd ich mich beherrschen müssen  ....
da kann ich noch eine Weile überlegen wie ich den Rahmen (komplett weiß) gestalte (mit Aufklebern).. die Farbgebung soll Lila (vom alten Bike) und Gold (Sattelstütze und evtl. Steuersatz) sein...
habt ihr ne Idee ?


----------



## Two00Seven (21. Oktober 2012)

Was hast du denn für einen Rahmen und was für eine Gabel?
ich würde auf jeden Fall einen feinen Schriftzug drauf machen 
Finde bei sowas ist weniger mehr


----------



## de..josi (21. Oktober 2012)

der Rahmen ist Noname von ebay, ein komplett weißer. Die Gabel habe ich auch von ebay, fast neu, eine Manitou R7  auch in weiß.

Ein Schriftzug habe ich auch vor, ich denke es wird der gleiche wie am Rennrad vom Verein in Gold. Aber dass ist mir halt zu nackisch, deswegen will ich nochn paar kleine Details, aber ob Ranken oder Blätter oder Blumen oder Sterne oder ??? weiß ich noch nicht. Vlt. kommt auch nur der Schriftzug drauf, dann aber mehrere, also nicht nur am Unterrohr.


----------



## Two00Seven (22. Oktober 2012)

wie heißt denn die marke deines rennrads?

alles aber bitte keine blümchen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de..josi (22. Oktober 2012)

also das ist auch ein noname Rahmen, ich habe meinen Vereinsnamen draufgeklebt (Kopfjaeger), ich mach mal ein Foto, habe gerade keins parat..
Ich hab heute Ahornblätter als garnicht so doof empfunden.... nur am Sitzrohr dezent in gold auf dem weißen Untergrund..


----------



## Two00Seven (23. Oktober 2012)

kopfjaeger klingt cool, aber ich finde ahornblätter passen nicht wirklich dazu, nur der text kommt da glaube ich viel besser 
kannst du mal ein bild von dem rahmen machen?


----------



## de..josi (23. Oktober 2012)

hab mal fix ein Bild gemacht, kommt ne lila Sattelkleme dran, sowie Lila Steuersatz, (Griffe und Sattel in Lila kommen vom jetzigen Bike dran).
Aufschrift in gold (oder lila?). Gruppe die dran ist ne stinknormale aktuelle Deore in fast schwarz, Gabel ist auch weiß: Manitou R7 (die ist aber noch nicht da)


----------



## Two00Seven (24. Oktober 2012)

Die sattelstütze sieht mal richtig gut aus 
Die Aufschrift würde ich dann in Gold machen u, vielleicht einen Buchstabe davon lila.
Aber würde keine blätter oder sowas drauf machen, denn der Weise schlichte Rahmen kommt so echt gut


----------



## tinka (26. Oktober 2012)

Gold an Bikes ist immer gut 

fürs Wochenende ist hier Schnee angesagt...  Zum Glück konnte ich gestern die Mittagspause ausdehnen und ein Rundchen Biken gehen... Über dem Nebel war es dann traumhaft!
Ich hoffe euch gehts gut!


----------



## Two00Seven (26. Oktober 2012)

oh man ich will auch in die berge 

ich warte nur darauf das es endlich losgeht, ich will punkte sammeln!!!!


----------



## onesmiley (30. Oktober 2012)

de..josi schrieb:


> hab mal fix ein Bild gemacht, kommt ne lila Sattelkleme dran, sowie Lila Steuersatz, (Griffe und Sattel in Lila kommen vom jetzigen Bike dran).
> Aufschrift in gold (oder lila?). Gruppe die dran ist ne stinknormale aktuelle Deore in fast schwarz, Gabel ist auch weiß: Manitou R7 (die ist aber noch nicht da)



Die Aufschrift würde ich in Gold gestalten, schaut edler aus und passt auch sehr schön zur goldenen Sattelstütze  Aufkleber würde ich keine draufmachen, finde ein "cleaneres" Design besser, sonst wirkt das so überladen. Zumal mir auch nichts einfallen würde an Motiv, was zu Kopfjäger passen könnte - außer einem Totenschädel - aber sowas würde ich mir nicht aufs Bike kleben.


----------



## onesmiley (4. November 2012)

Hi Mädels,

ab morgen gehts los mit dem Winterpokal 
Wünsche uns allen viel Spaß und Motivation, beim Radeln, Skifahren, Laufen etc.

Liebe Grüße und einen guten Start in den Winterpokal


----------



## tinka (4. November 2012)

bin startklar ;-) auf in den kampf gegen die kuscheldecke!... allerdings muss ich mich morgen erstmal vom wochenende erholen, wir hatten bombenwetter und das habe ich genutzt. ich wünsche euch einen schönen winterpokal und wochenstart!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onesmiley (5. November 2012)

Du Glückliche, wenigstens bei euch war gutes Wetter  Bei uns hat's bombenmäßig geregnet, ist ja echt nicht zum Aushalten. Ich glaub, mein Bike hat mind. 1 kg zugenommen (hat ordentlich Matsch gefuttert) und das Putzen hat gefühlt länger gedauert, als die Tour


----------



## soe (5. November 2012)

hahaha, da hat ma echt glück. gut bei uns hats dafür am abend ordentlich geregnet.
bikeputzen muss ich aber auch noch machen, sonst steht das dreckteil im saubern wohnzimmer. schaut nich gut aus so.

euch allen nen top winterpokal start!
lg


----------



## tinka (7. November 2012)

ohhh es funktioniert, ich hab gerade mit "erschrecken" festgestellt, dass ihr ja schon ganz schon vorgelegt habt... also ich werde mal zusehen, dass ich nach Hause komme, mir meine Stirnlampe schnappe und noch zumindest einen kleinen (Berg)lauf mache.... Also los!!!!


----------



## onesmiley (7. November 2012)

Jo, wir dachten, wir motivieren schon mal mit ein paar Pünktchen  Nur gut, dass ich momentan noch bei Tageslicht biken kann, auch wenn die Lampen schon gerichtet und die Akkus aufgeladen sind.
Erschreck aber keine zwei- und/oder vierbeinige Bergbewohner, die machen nämlich bestimmt große Augen, wenn da was durch die Dunkelheit gesaust kommt...


----------



## de..josi (9. November 2012)

HUHU, also mal sehen ob ich mich dann zu einer Runde aufraffen kann mit meinem noch nur lila-silber Radl, ich kleb hier an den ollen Büchern und komm nicht vorran .
Mein Bike wird übrigens bald fertig, jetzt fehlt nurnoch der steuerstz... man hat mir einen falschen geschickt      einen ROSANEN. Das passt ja mal garnicht zu lila weiß und gold, pahhhh....
Also weiter warten... der Rahmen bleibt erstmal weiß, später kommt dann noch die Aufschrift drauf 
Hoffentlich bekomm ich bald den richtigen STeuersatz .....


----------



## onesmiley (9. November 2012)

Dann leg ne Lesepause ein und schwing dich in den Sattel, wenn's mit dem Lernen grad nicht so läuft. Etwas Ablenkung tut immer gut.
 Einen rosa Steuersatz hat man dir geschickt? Krass... das geht ja mal gar nicht, sonst fährst du bald das Modell "Villa Kunterbunt".
Ich drück die Daumen, dass der richtige Steuersatz bald geliefert wird, damit wir dann auch mal das fertige Radl bestaunen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinka (10. November 2012)

@Onesmiley- für das Tageslicht Biken beneide ich dich schon ein bißchen... Die Tage sind jetzt leider so kurz, dass ich eigentlich fast nur noch im Dunkel unterwegs bin. Aber ich hab eine ganze Kollektion an Stirnlampen, Helmlampen etc.... also zählt das eigentlich nicht als Ausrede...

oh--- ein rosa steuersatz, neeee das geht echt gar nicht, vor allem nicht zum goldenen bike...
Bin ich froh, dass sich diese stressige Woche zu Ende neigt, ich hab echt keine Luft für viel Sport gehabt...  
Am Dienstag geht es in der Urlaub, hehehe, da kann ich dann hoffentlich mit Punkten aufholen und ein wenig vorlegen 

Genießt eurer Wochenende, ich fahr jetzt gleich nach Inssbruck und dann paaaaaaarty


----------



## onesmiley (10. November 2012)

Ja, bin auch froh, dass ich noch bei Tageslicht raus kann, was sich aber demnächst wieder ändern wird. Dann gehts ebenfalls mit Weihnachtsbeleuchtung wieder raus auf die Trails.
Wo gehts denn hin in Urlaub, Tinka? Und vorab schon viel Spaß auf der Party


----------



## Two00Seven (10. November 2012)

das motiviert wansinnig wie ihr mit den punkten vorlegt
bei mir war die woche leider nur wenig zeit für sport, aber nächste woche ändert sich das, ich hab urlaub, da versuche ich aufzuholen ;D

macht weiter so


----------



## de..josi (11. November 2012)

es nist der einzige Tag wo ich Zeit für ne Runde Biken hab ..... und es regnet


----------



## tinka (11. November 2012)

hier ist heute irgendwann mal kurz die sonne rausgekommen, aber ich hatte (habe :-( ) so einen derben Kater, dass an Bewegung nicht zu denken war...
wenigstens klappt es so langsam wieder mit der Nahrungsaufnahme....

 @onesmiley: nach La Palma- zum Biken natürlich...


----------



## onesmiley (11. November 2012)

@tinka, immer dieser Stress mit den Haustieren (Kater)  Egal, Party muss auch mal sein und morgen ist das Viech wieder weg und alles ist gut.
Nur schade, dass es für's Katerpflegen keine Punkte gibt  Ist ja auch Arbeit...

La Palma, das klingt ja suuuper! Nimmst unser Team mit? Ich glaub, wir haben alle die Schnauze voll von Regen, Matsch und grauem Himmel. Hingegen sind Sonne, Strand, Meer, Berge und schöne Trails eine tolle Alternative und ruck zuck wär mein Köfferchen und der für's Bike gepackt. 
Da wirst ja gar nicht mehr aus dem Sattel kommen. Bring uns bitte ein paar motivierende Bilder mit. Wir denken auch an dich, wenn wir hier fröstelnd auf den Bikes sitzen  

 @josi: Heute war hier der zweite regenfreie Tag. Nieselregen geht ja noch, die Tage vorher hat's geschüttet, da hatte selbst ich keinen Bock draussen zu fahren. Kühle oder kalte Temperaturen sind okay, aber Regen muß echt nicht sein


----------



## de..josi (15. November 2012)

So, endlich hab ichs mal geschafft im Rahmen des WP biken zu gehen  Scheen wars, erst im Hellen und dann im Dunklen. Genau beim Letzten Abendrot bei der Babisnauer Pappel gewesen   .

Die STeuersätze des Liferanten sind alle rosa, nungut, geht er halt zurück  . Neuer ist schon bestellt und kommt hoffentlich bald..... *freu*


----------



## onesmiley (16. November 2012)

Nun hab ich doch gleich mal nach der Babisnauer Pappel gesucht und ein paar Fotos plus Beschreibung gefunden. Jetzt weiß ich auch, dass es sich hier um ein Naturdenkmal handelt. Schaut wirklich sehr schön aus und besonders im Abendrot muss das besonders toll aussehen

Das entschädigt dann auch für die zig rosafarbenen Steuersätze. Vielleicht hat der Lieferant eine andere Auffassung von Farben, lila = rosa, rot = rosa, weiß = rosa, etc. 
Hoffentlich bekommst den Steuersatz noch in der richtigen Farbe, sonst lackieren wir ihn einfach um


----------



## de..josi (20. November 2012)

steuersatz kam gestern UND ER IST LILA, und mein schatzl hats heut gleich umgebaut. das sieht fein aus. morgen gibts ne feine feiertagstour mit dem neuen alten bike. das wird fein. ich mach ein bild vom radl fuer euch .


----------



## onesmiley (21. November 2012)

Wow, das ist ja fast wie Weihnachten! Endlich ist er da, der Steuersatz und vor allen Dingen: in lila!  
Bin gespannt, wie das lang ersehnte Teil an deinem Bike ausschaut. Also her mit den Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onesmiley (30. November 2012)

Nach tagelangem Regen wurden wir heute mit reichlich Sonnenschein beschert. Da steigt die Motivation sofort wieder und der Feierabend wurde zugunsten einer Tour am Rhein entlang heute früher eingeläutet. Der Rhein führt zwar ordentlich Hochwasser, aber die Uferwege sind noch befahrbar. 
Und so schaute das Ganze heute bei 6 Grad in der Sonne aus:


----------



## 4mate (30. November 2012)

Ich helfe mal aus


----------



## onesmiley (30. November 2012)

Dankeschööööööön. Die Technik hat wohl aufgrund von so viel Sonne versagt


----------



## tinka (1. Dezember 2012)

hier ein kurzes lebenszeichen... nach zwei wochen la palma, war ich noch ein paar tage in schottland und bin jetzt wieder zu hause. und urplötzlich ist winter und weihnachten- hugh? leider ist zu hause das internet zusammengebrochen ;-( muss mal schauen ob ich die winterpokal einheiten mit dem handy nachgetragen kriege... das ist urlangsam.... vg claudia


----------



## tinka (12. Januar 2013)

Huhu Mädels- wie siehst es denn aus bei euch? Seid ihr noch fleißig am Punkte sammeln? vg Claudia


----------



## soe (12. Januar 2013)

ich bin gut im punktevergessen einzutragen ), ich glaub ich hab mind. 5-10 einheiten voll verpennt. sry i try to do better


----------



## karmakiller (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, 
wir suchen noch Team-Mitglieder , hat jemand Lust gemeinsam den Winterpokal in Angriff zu nehmen ? Der Team-Name ist NICHT Programm


----------



## Fantasmina (7. November 2013)

Hallo
Würde gerne in eurer Gruppe beim Winterpokal mitmachen.
Stelle mal einen offiziellen Antrag.
Gruss aus dem Süden
Fantasmina


----------



## Frau Marta (7. November 2013)

Hallo Fantasmina,

na klar kannst du noch mitmachen 
Wir freuen uns auf deine Teilnahme, einfach "bewerben" und los gehts.

VG
Frau Marta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fantasmina (7. November 2013)

Super, vielen Dank.
Trage gleich mal meine Einheiten seit dem 4.11. ein.


----------



## karmakiller (7. November 2013)

Wow, super : noch Zuwachs 
Willkommen Fantasmina  , kennst du vielleicht noch jemand der mitmachen möchte ? Dann wären wir komplett ! Wahrscheinlich ist der Team Name etwas abschreckend , ich stelle mir da lauter Rennradlerinnen drunter vor 
Ich war heute das erste Mal den Schlamm fräsen...Spass ist was anderes, aber hey: wenigstens konnte ich die ersten Punkte eintragen


----------



## Fantasmina (7. November 2013)

Danke!
Bin "nur" mit dem MTB unterwegs. Diejenigen, welche ich vom Forum noch kenne sind schon in anderen Gruppen eingetragen.
Naja, wir sind ja nicht schlecht unterwegs!


----------



## Fantasmina (9. November 2013)

Habe ein paar Punkte eingetragen. Wir sind gut unterwegs, alle brav am trainieren. Mal schauen, ob ich morgen raus kann, bei uns ist Föhnsturm angesagt (von Nord nach Süd).


----------



## Chrige (9. November 2013)

@Fantasmina , hättest doch vorbei kommen sollen. Ich hatte eine Traumtour mit tricky Trails...
Wir können ja mal gemeinsam Punkte für unsere Teams sammeln.


----------



## Fantasmina (10. November 2013)

Chrige schrieb:


> @Fantasmina , hättest doch vorbei kommen sollen. Ich hatte eine Traumtour mit tricky Trails...
> Wir können ja mal gemeinsam Punkte für unsere Teams sammeln.


Hab von eurer coolen Tour gelesen! Dazu hab ich den thread zu den Spitzkehren angeschaut. Resultat: Lust auf Trails und üben. Da das Wetter nicht so mitspielt, versuche ich am nächsten Mittwoch frei zu nehmen und eine Tour zu fahren. Habe an den Monte Generoso gedacht. Kommst du mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (11. November 2013)

@Fantasmina Du hast e-mail.


----------



## Fantasmina (11. November 2013)

Ein Foto von der Trainingsrunde, am Südrand des Sturmtiefs von gestern...



Blick vom Naturschutzgebiet Magadino Richtung Locarno


----------



## karmakiller (11. November 2013)

Wow, da kann ich nur neidisch gucken  ich hatte eben plötzlich oben auf der Höhe extremen Nebel, da wurde mir etwas mulmig in der Dunkelheit , es ging aber weiter unten zum Glück wieder ... 

Mit welche Lampen (vorne und hinten) fahrt ihr denn so durch die Gegend ?


----------



## onesmiley (14. November 2013)

So Mädels, wir haben nun ein absolut komplettes Team.
Daher nochmal ein herzliches Willkommen an euch alle!!!! 

Bilder von euren Touren dürft ihr natürlich auch gerne posten, da freut sich das Auge 

Have fun!


----------



## onesmiley (14. November 2013)

Tolle Location *neid* @Fantasmina

Was das Thema Lampen angeht fahre ich aktuell:
Lenker: Ixon IQ von BM, Helm: Cree T6 (Chinaböller), hinten: Sigma Cuberider II

Für die hiesigen Trails reicht das vollkommen aus, habe immer nach Hause gefunden 



karmakiller schrieb:


> Wow, da kann ich nur neidisch gucken  ich hatte eben plötzlich oben auf der Höhe extremen Nebel, da wurde mir etwas mulmig in der Dunkelheit , es ging aber weiter unten zum Glück wieder ...
> 
> Mit welche Lampen (vorne und hinten) fahrt ihr denn so durch die Gegend ?


----------



## Fantasmina (14. November 2013)

onesmiley schrieb:


> Tolle Location *neid* @_Fantasmina_
> 
> Das braucht keinen Neid, der Weg dorthin und zurück ist nämlich total unspektakulär: eben, matschig, unter Strommasten durch, dem begradigten Fluss entlang, unter Eisenbahnbrücken durch... ziemlich viel Zivilistation.


----------



## onesmiley (14. November 2013)

Naja, unsere "Hügelchen" hier in der Kante sind ja fast nichts im Vergleich zu den Tessiner Bergen  Ich guck mal die Tage nach einem Foto mit Blick auf unsere "Bergwelt" *g*


----------



## Fantasmina (14. November 2013)

Schön, bin gespannt auf die Fotos!


----------



## Fantasmina (15. November 2013)

Bei uns ist der Winter eingetroffen. Ein Foto zum Neid abbauen:



Castello Sasso Corbaro Bellinzona
Hat ein paar interessante Trails, das Foto aber in der Arbeits-Mittagspause gemacht.


----------



## Fantasmina (15. November 2013)

onesmiley schrieb:


> So Mädels, wir haben nun ein absolut komplettes Team.
> Daher nochmal ein herzliches Willkommen an euch alle!!!!
> 
> Dankeschön, super, wir zu fünft! Willkommen an tebaco!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tebaco (15. November 2013)

Danke für die freundliche Aufnahme ... meine Motivation ist schon mal nicht schlecht zur Zeit  
... hoffe, das bleibt so und meine Fitness steigert sich - sie ist echt schlecht momentan


----------



## karmakiller (16. November 2013)

SUPER, wir sind komplett 
herzlich Willkommen tebaco


----------



## contesssa (17. November 2013)

@Fantasmina
Sieht trotzdem/deswegen traumhaft aus...


----------



## Fantasmina (17. November 2013)

Gestern beim Training entlang dem Fluss Ticino bei Bellinzona.



50 Meter hinter mir ist die Autobahn.


----------



## contesssa (17. November 2013)

das ist der Fluss, an dem wir lang gefahren sind?! seufz...war so schön. Hab mir heute noch mal mit ner Freundin die Fotos angeschaut. Manchmal kommte es mir vor wie gestern...


----------



## onesmiley (24. November 2013)

Nach der heutigen Ausfahrt habe ich gemütlich durch's Fotoalbum geblättert und hier ist nun das versprochene Foto mit unseren schönen Bergen - auch wenn sie nicht soooo hoch sind


----------



## tebaco (7. Dezember 2013)

Mich hat leider ein heftiger grippaler Infekt niedergestreckt ... bin jetzt schon die zweite Woche komplett sportunfähig.
Ich hoffe sehr auf baldige Besserung, damit ich langsam wieder anfangen kann.


----------



## karmakiller (8. Dezember 2013)

Kurier dich richtig aus , wenn es dich so böse erwischt hat 
Guten Besserung


----------



## Fantasmina (12. Dezember 2013)

Gute Besserung an Tebaco!
Schöne Gegend das Foto von Onesmiley!
Gruss aus dem Süden (ich red nicht übers Wetter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tebaco (13. Dezember 2013)

Danke - bin gestern das erste Mal wieder rausgekrochen und hoffe, es geht jetzt wieder bergauf


----------



## Fantasmina (15. Dezember 2013)

Beim Skifahren mit Chrige

Am Morgen noch bei Sonnenschein:




Um die Mittagszeit 



Am Vorabend hat der Wetterbericht einen Traumtag vorausgesagt.
30 Autominuten weiter nach Süden schien die Sonne den ganzen Tag.
Wir haben trotzdem einen tollen Tag gehabt und müssen natürlich nochmals auf die Skier, diesmal mit Sonne!


----------



## Chrige (15. Dezember 2013)

Naja, das 2. Bild war noch ganz ok. Da hatten wir's noch schlimmer. Ich starte am Dienstag den nächsten Versuch auf der Piste...


----------

